# what makeup is Jessica Burciaga wearing?



## glam8babe (Jan 15, 2008)

I absolutly love her makeup! on her myspace blog [which she has now deleted].. she said she uses MAC products so i would like to know what stuff shes using in these pics...
She said she uses Sunbasque blush [which i already have because i go really dark like her skin colour when i wear fake tan] .. she also said she used to use Scanty lipstick but its d/c so i cant get that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but recently in her pics shes been wearing this coral/pink lip colour which is in all the pics below and i would LOVE to know what it is.. and maybe whats on her eyes?

thanks x









and on her lips in these pics they look more pink than coral...


----------



## user79 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Why don't u just PM on Myspace and ask her?


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Why don't u just PM on Myspace and ask her?_

 
i did  months ago.. shes a really busy model and has like 100s of thousands of friends so i doubt she will end up replying anyway


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

.....


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_a jessica burciaga fan hm?? lol, I saw her at HIN a while back and on a few mag covers, I think she's so cute! From what I can remember she also wears Dollymix blush, Nylon eyeshadow to highlight, Loreal Voluminous mascara, Scanty as you said as well as Lovelorn and Myth. Maybelline lip liner in Rose. Undeniably Mauve l/s by loreal. MAC lipgloss in fulfilled, morning glory, pink lemonade. Grape Soda lipgloss by Loreal. More MAC shadows in Black Tied, Honesty, Brun, Romp, Amber Lights, Trax, Bronze and sometimes MAC foundation in NC45
HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes i love her! shes so naturally gorgeous and sweet


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

For that coral lip you can try MAC CCB in Virgin Isle or MAC l/s in Vegas Volt. To give an extra 'pearly' shine to the lips, top with Cushy White Plushglass or Prrr Lipglass.  HTH!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

*shes really pretty! she looks natural but done up at the same time *


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*shes really pretty! she looks natural but done up at the same time *_*
*
*
*
*
**

i totally agree! x*


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_a jessica burciaga fan hm?? lol, I saw her at HIN a while back and on a few mag covers, I think she's so cute! From what I can remember she also wears Dollymix blush, Nylon eyeshadow to highlight, Loreal Voluminous mascara, Scanty as you said as well as Lovelorn and Myth. Maybelline lip liner in Rose. Undeniably Mauve l/s by loreal. MAC lipgloss in fulfilled, morning glory, pink lemonade. Grape Soda lipgloss by Loreal. More MAC shadows in Black Tied, Honesty, Brun, Romp, Amber Lights, Trax, Bronze and sometimes MAC foundation in NC45
HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Did you go to the one in Pleasanton this past fall? Did you go by Dunlop's both? I might have met you. I was modeling for them that day.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

@miss_supra: I didn't go this past fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I've seen your gorgeous calender shoot pics on another thread and it doesn't surprise me that you've modeled at the show


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

hey is this the same girl






It was on makeup411

OK, THIS ONE IS FOR THE LADIES! MAKE-UP TIPS AND BRANDS THAT I USE 

Ok...ladies. here it is. I get quite a few messages about my make-up and what kind of make-up I wear, what colors, and also how I put it on. So here are a few things I do to get that "Right " look, for the right occassion. 

I love putting make-up on! It's so fun how you can change your look by just the color of your lipstick or eyeshadow...it's more like playing dress-up 

I wear "Chanel Double Perfection Compact" it costs about $30 dollars more than MAC but it's worth it to me. CHANEL feels clean and light. I also wear CHANEL bronzer in "Irre'elle Soleil" also I really do love MAC bronzer in "Refined Deeper Bronze" I use MAC brushes to put my make-up on. My favorite eyeshadows are as follows..... 

MAC- BLACK TIED 

MAC- HONESTY 

MAC- BRUN 

MAC-ROMP 

MAC-NYLON 

MAC-AMBER LIGHTS 

MAC-TRAX 

MAC-BRONZE 

ACTUALLY I WEAR ALMOST ALL THEIR EYESHADOWS! HAHA. 

BLUSH in MAC- "DOLLYMIX" & "SUNBASQUE" 

I also go to the tanning salon all the time so that's why I stay dark, I know it's bad for me but I love it 

ok...mascara I use a cheapy brand! My favorite is L'OREAL VOLUMINOUS in Blackest Black. I love it! If you use that you don't need FAKE eyelashes which I hate wearing for photoshoots. They always make my eyes water and they rip out my real lashes. 

LIP STICK & LIP GLOSS- 

LIPSTICK-MAC in "SCANTY" IS MY VERY VERY ALL TIME FAV! It's a pinkish lavender color and it comes out great in pics! Also "LOVELORN" & "MYTH". LOVELORN is a light pink and MYTH is a natural creme color. Also LIPSTICK in "UNDENIABLY MAUVE" by. L'OREAL 

LIP LINER- "ROSE" by. MAYBELLINE 

LIP GLOSS- MAC in "FULLFILLED", "MORNING GLORY", "PINK LEMONADE". Victoria's Secret Lip Gloss in "PEACH BUZZ" & "MELONRAGEOUS". LIPGLOSS IN "GRAPE SODA" BY. L'OREAL 

As you notice I love pinks and light color lip sticks. I hate dark colors on my lips except CHANEL RED for photoshoots. 

EYELINER IN BLACK OR BROWN ANY BRAND IS FINE FOR ME JUST DON'T GO CRAZY WITH THE EYELINER LADIES, I USUALLY ONLY PUT IT ON THE BOTTOM, SOMETIMES VERY LIGHT ON THE TOP, BUT NOT TOO MUCH...I TRULY BELIEVE LESS IS MORE 

EYEBROWS. HAHA...I THINK MOST GIRLS MAKE THE MISTAKE OF WEARING TOO MUCH BLACK ON THEIR BROWS AND THEY END UP LOOKING WAY TOO DARK. I USE A MEDIUM BROWN LINER TO COLOR IN MY BROWS AND A BRUSH TO MAKE THEM LOOK NICE. ALSO!!! HAVE EYEBROWS! LOL! IT'S PROVEN THAT YOU ACTUALLY LOOK YOUNGER WITH THICKER EYEBROWS AND IT JUST LOOKS NICER 

I also use Pro-Active weekly, it helped clear up some blemishes and gives my skin a shiny clean look. 

So that's about it but what I wear on a everyday basis is different from my photoshoots so I was unclear on some of your questions. Obviously I wear more when I do shoots or out gogo dancing. Everyday I try to wear nothing, To give my skin a rest. I just wear baby lotion on my face and some mascara and lipgloss. 

When I shoot for my website and different modeling gigs I request to do my make-up or I have my favorite make-up artist ever Val do it. I only let myself and Val touch my face. For shoots I wear CHANEL Foundation, CHANEL Powder and everything else I mentioned above...


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

wow shes gorgeous..!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

thanks for this!!!

this is her right???
MySpace.com - Jessie Burciaga - 24 - Female - Orange County, California - www.myspace.com/jessieburciaga


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_thanks for this!!!

this is her right???
MySpace.com - Jessie Burciaga - 24 - Female - Orange County, California - MySpace.com - Jessie Burciaga - 24 - Female - Orange County, California - www.myspace.com/jessieburciaga_

 
yeh thats her!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrIsTy* 

 
_hey is this the same girl






It was on makeup411

OK, THIS ONE IS FOR THE LADIES! MAKE-UP TIPS AND BRANDS THAT I USE 

Ok...ladies. here it is. I get quite a few messages about my make-up and what kind of make-up I wear, what colors, and also how I put it on. So here are a few things I do to get that "Right " look, for the right occassion. 

I love putting make-up on! It's so fun how you can change your look by just the color of your lipstick or eyeshadow...it's more like playing dress-up 

I wear "Chanel Double Perfection Compact" it costs about $30 dollars more than MAC but it's worth it to me. CHANEL feels clean and light. I also wear CHANEL bronzer in "Irre'elle Soleil" also I really do love MAC bronzer in "Refined Deeper Bronze" I use MAC brushes to put my make-up on. My favorite eyeshadows are as follows..... 

MAC- BLACK TIED 

MAC- HONESTY 

MAC- BRUN 

MAC-ROMP 

MAC-NYLON 

MAC-AMBER LIGHTS 

MAC-TRAX 

MAC-BRONZE 

ACTUALLY I WEAR ALMOST ALL THEIR EYESHADOWS! HAHA. 

BLUSH in MAC- "DOLLYMIX" & "SUNBASQUE" 

I also go to the tanning salon all the time so that's why I stay dark, I know it's bad for me but I love it 

ok...mascara I use a cheapy brand! My favorite is L'OREAL VOLUMINOUS in Blackest Black. I love it! If you use that you don't need FAKE eyelashes which I hate wearing for photoshoots. They always make my eyes water and they rip out my real lashes. 

LIP STICK & LIP GLOSS- 

LIPSTICK-MAC in "SCANTY" IS MY VERY VERY ALL TIME FAV! It's a pinkish lavender color and it comes out great in pics! Also "LOVELORN" & "MYTH". LOVELORN is a light pink and MYTH is a natural creme color. Also LIPSTICK in "UNDENIABLY MAUVE" by. L'OREAL 

LIP LINER- "ROSE" by. MAYBELLINE 

LIP GLOSS- MAC in "FULLFILLED", "MORNING GLORY", "PINK LEMONADE". Victoria's Secret Lip Gloss in "PEACH BUZZ" & "MELONRAGEOUS". LIPGLOSS IN "GRAPE SODA" BY. L'OREAL 

As you notice I love pinks and light color lip sticks. I hate dark colors on my lips except CHANEL RED for photoshoots. 

EYELINER IN BLACK OR BROWN ANY BRAND IS FINE FOR ME JUST DON'T GO CRAZY WITH THE EYELINER LADIES, I USUALLY ONLY PUT IT ON THE BOTTOM, SOMETIMES VERY LIGHT ON THE TOP, BUT NOT TOO MUCH...I TRULY BELIEVE LESS IS MORE 

EYEBROWS. HAHA...I THINK MOST GIRLS MAKE THE MISTAKE OF WEARING TOO MUCH BLACK ON THEIR BROWS AND THEY END UP LOOKING WAY TOO DARK. I USE A MEDIUM BROWN LINER TO COLOR IN MY BROWS AND A BRUSH TO MAKE THEM LOOK NICE. ALSO!!! HAVE EYEBROWS! LOL! IT'S PROVEN THAT YOU ACTUALLY LOOK YOUNGER WITH THICKER EYEBROWS AND IT JUST LOOKS NICER 

I also use Pro-Active weekly, it helped clear up some blemishes and gives my skin a shiny clean look. 

So that's about it but what I wear on a everyday basis is different from my photoshoots so I was unclear on some of your questions. Obviously I wear more when I do shoots or out gogo dancing. Everyday I try to wear nothing, To give my skin a rest. I just wear baby lotion on my face and some mascara and lipgloss. 

When I shoot for my website and different modeling gigs I request to do my make-up or I have my favorite make-up artist ever Val do it. I only let myself and Val touch my face. For shoots I wear CHANEL Foundation, CHANEL Powder and everything else I mentioned above..._

 

thanks sooo much for that!!! that was in her blog but she deleted it on myspace


----------



## Weasel (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

wow she's REALLY pretty!!


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

thanks for asking


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I think there's more info about her makeup on Makeup411 on the message board, but i cant find the rest.


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She is gorgeous. I envy her


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_She is gorgeous. I envy her _

 
me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She makes me hate myself. ugh.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_She makes me hate myself. ugh._

 
she makes me feel that way too! lol


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Heres that link to her makeup 

Jessica Burciaga's Make-up.. - MakeUp411 Message Board


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

*the last pic up above really reminds me of pink nouveau l/s, it looks like a bubblegum pink, i think as long as ur tan/golden undertones with natural brows then u can get a look easily like hers*


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I just bought L'Oreal Grape Soda today and if you wear it over Lovelorn it dupes Jessica's lipcolor in that last photo of the first post's photoset.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Wow she is sooo gorgeous! She makes me want to get a tan! lol


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I love her hair highlights!!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

she looks like she's a big fan of the pink lipsticks/gloss.  

it looks like she's wearing pink nouveau l/s with some kind of pink gloss on top of it.  

it also looks like she wears something in the line of mixture of bronzy/more mauve pinky MSFs. (pleasureflush and warmed?)


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Yup she is so enviable but very very sweet she's emailed me a couple times. I love Jessie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

What eyeliner would you recommend looks like what she is wearing?


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She's a pretty girl, I don't think she's gorgeous. She has pretty hair, but she does dress like someone for sale.  I can imagine her wearing" clear shoes".  She has a great smile. She reminds me of a young Carmen Electra.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

*sweetcheeks she said any black liner will do 4 her haha so i guess she must not LOVE whatever she wears.

i would think shed be a fluidline girl though but who knows.

her makeup reminds me of barbie, i think its a cute look*


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

she is gorgeous !


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

im sure she just wears eyeliner pencil.. and she said she wears it on the bottom of her lashes not the top


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

.....


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Kristy, you are awesome.

This chick is SO pretty.  She is everything I wish I was!  Her makeup is perfect, that body...everything.

Thanks for bringing her to my attention, glam8babe.  You rock


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_@ SweetCheeks, teddy eye khol (sp? lol) by itself or over a black liner looks similar to her eyeliner on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you Jessica, I am going to have to get a Teddy pencil it seems. I have loved it for awhile.


----------



## 1QTPie (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_She is gorgeous. I envy her _

 

You have no reason to envy her. Sure she's pretty, but you are beautiful. PLUS you don't have to worry about turning into leather face by the time you are 40.  Her tan really really scares me. It's really too too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Other than that, I love her make up, it's fab!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I got the Teddy pencil today - OMG how did I live without this before now?!!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I love her make up style it's glam without looking heavy; I think I'll finally try L'Oreal Voluminous now, she looks like someone who won't go for anything less than long thick lashes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She is a pretty woman, but that tan is so unhealthy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  That tan is going to either lead to leather skin or chemo.   A white chick bronzing with Refined Deeper Bronze is a bit of a red flag.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

*i dont think shes that tan, i dont think shes 100% white either, she looks like she has latina features. either way too much tanning is bad but she doesnt look too dark to me. 
*


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

she doesnt look too dark to me either :S


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

It's all a matter of perspective.  I think she is very dark, but it's her body, her choice.  She has to pay the price, not me.


----------



## Kristal (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Multiple post.


----------



## Kristal (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Her father is Mexican and her mother is French and Irish making Jessica half Mexican, so who knows what her natural skin color is except for her. She said she tans to stay dark and she is fully aware that it is bad for her. I agree that tanning is bad but as posted above, it is her body and she is going to have to live with the consequences.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

*can any1 rec or know which brow pencil she uses?

thanks*


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Im sooooo jealous of her! She is so pretty


----------



## MACisME (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

i didnt know they made people that pretty


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I feel sick looking at her!!! She's gorgeous. 
I'm buying every makeup item she's listed but I know I wont even look like her one bit


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She's drop dead gorgeous


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_She's a pretty girl, I don't think she's gorgeous. She has pretty hair, but she does dress like someone for sale.  I can imagine her wearing" clear shoes".  She has a great smile. She reminds me of a young Carmen Electra._

 
The clear shoes line made me laugh because I can see it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

she does wear clear shoes especially in most of her modelling pictures


----------



## xtinaposh (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I have the same problem as you. I am obssesed with Audrey Kitching's makeup, it looks flawless! It would mean soooo much if someone has info about her makeup. Here is a pic and even a video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u...g-11966605.jpg



And the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks AMAZING here..Especially the face 
My Sweeney Todd Confession Video - Buzznet


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

WOW!!! her pink hair reminds me of a Mermaid.. not something i would have but its very pretty

why dont you make a new thread about her makeup? you will get more answers that way


----------



## xtinaposh (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

thank you so much for the VERY helpful advice, im new here haha
And by the way, you are just as pretty as that jessica girl


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtinaposh* 

 
_thank you so much for the VERY helpful advice, im new here haha
And by the way, you are just as pretty as that jessica girl 



_

 
in my dreams lol


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

*can 1 of her fans maybe do a jessie burciaga tutorial? i would like to see that! *


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtinaposh* 

 
_I have the same problem as you. I am obssesed with Audrey Kitching's makeup, it looks flawless! It would mean soooo much if someone has info about her makeup. Here is a pic and even a video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u...g-11966605.jpg



And the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks AMAZING here..Especially the face 
My Sweeney Todd Confession Video - Buzznet_

 
I think she was at an event I went to.  Let me check my snaps to see if she is in any of them.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*can 1 of her fans maybe do a jessie burciaga tutorial? i would like to see that! *_

 
that would be cute!!! i would love to do this lol ill have to pick up a few colours she uses first


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

**sorry guys had to delete**


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Ooh that would be great if you did Becky! Or anyone else, too! Here are a few more pics for inspo













_

 

arghh thanks soo much for this!! ive always tried getting pics of her eyes closed so i can see how she does her eyes... shes absolutly stunning


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She looks a bit like Jordan/Katie price in that first pic!! omfg.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

more pics here:




















^^ i love this one












she wears ALOT of browns/neutrals.. theres one pic on her myspace where shes done a yellow look but i think she looks so much prettier in her neutrals, and i love the pink lips!! i guess its lovelorn? i wonder what she wears now that scanty is d/c


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_She looks a bit like Jordan/Katie price in that first pic!! omfg._

 
OMG SHE DOES!!! haha didnt realise until you mentioned
i think shes prettier than katie to be honest, i love katie shes always been my idol but i think the natural look is always prettiest


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

**sorry had 2 delete**


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

i wonder how she makes her hair so volumized, i know she has extentions but even without its really volumized


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She is so gorgeous !!


----------



## greenpinks (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

wow shes gorgeous alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love her choices of lippies and eye shadows 
I hope someone can do a "tutorial" on her look.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

*What brown MAC shadow do u think shes wearing in this pic? She has coloring like me and I really love her makeup! I've been dying for new inspiration.*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_



_


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*What brown MAC shadow do u think shes wearing in this pic? She has coloring like me and I really love her makeup! I've been dying for new inspiration.*_

 
the main brown colours she wears are: romp, bronze and i cant remember the other.. if you go back a few posts someone has copied and pasted what she written on her old blog about makeup


----------



## shoegal27 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

This look is similar to what I wear, just toned down a bit on the weekdays due to work.. it always get in the way.. lol.. anyhow this is how I recreate it:
all MAC products:
PP painterly or UDPP
rice paper on lids
Swiss chocolate on crease blend
Antiqued and Bronze on outer corner blend into swiss chocolate 
Embark on outer corner blend into all 3
Line lashes with black..
loads of mascara..


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I know this is an older thread but I just found it yesterday and im seriously buying EVERYTHING she has!!! =) I stopped today though and got Grape Soda l/g from L'oreal and i LOVE it... it smells sooo good and feels so good! Its sucha cute color too! 

Anyone else buy any of the stuff she has or try and recreate the look? I saw someone was maybe gonna do a tutorial.. im anxious to see if anyone did.. because i LOVE her look!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

i love her! i have most of what she uses from MAC that i use everyday. grape soda is really purdy too! thats my fav colour juice. her favs are perfect for tan skin.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_I know this is an older thread but I just found it yesterday and im seriously buying EVERYTHING she has!!! =) I stopped today though and got Grape Soda l/g from L'oreal and i LOVE it... it smells sooo good and feels so good! Its sucha cute color too! 

Anyone else buy any of the stuff she has or try and recreate the look? I saw someone was maybe gonna do a tutorial.. im anxious to see if anyone did.. because i LOVE her look!_

 
i soo want grape soda! but in the UK we dont have colour juice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i could only get a pink one at the airport last year but i have too many pinks so i dont even wear it!

i really wanna do a tutorial, but i havent had much money to buy stuff from the perm line (the products she uses) most of my money has been going on LE stuff .... but when ive come back from my holidays with my glowing tan (probs wont be as dark as her still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) i will do a tutorial if i can buy some of the products


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She's wearing Romp in that pic.. I used to talk to her on MySpace/IdreamofJessie (her website).

I'll be doing tutorials on her looks very soon so keep an eye out!! =D


----------



## Patricia (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

i hate looking at her myspace cos she's so incredibly PERFECT lol


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

.....


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

She's gorgeous! I'm loving her makeup too!


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_omg tell me about it lol! It seems that she's been wearing less makeup lately, namely foregoing the pink lip and less contour and liner, which is refreshing. She can go either way though IMO, tons of it or little to none and she's gorgeous either way._

 
Yeah she's looks even more beautiful..urgh and her figure is amazing!

I noticed she's toned down her make-up a lot now too - she's sticking to more golds and peaches rather than her usual pinks & smoky eyes. 

In her new modelling pics (beach ones) she's wearing Sunbasque


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Ooh girls I forgot to mention I also spoke to the MA she uses sometimes- Val. She told me she uses Mudd make-up. Sorry I cant find my notebook where I wrote it for details.

Its funny cos my boyf says Jessie looks like Katie Price in some pics too. Im a fan of Katie's anyway =D

Glam8Babe: About the volume- just use rollers (with some kind of setting lotion or volume spray)and then tease the hair a little bit. use a volume boosting hairspray like Shock wave's I use that one a lot. It works great because its not heavy & the hair doesn't become 'hard'. Bend your head down & spray all over at least a foot away from your hair. Spray in a bit more before you tease too. You can do it with a curling iron too. HTH!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Im getting my  paycheck today and then next week im literally spending over $150 on stuff to get her look- i have SO MANY neutrals you'd think id flippin have most of what she wears but alas, I dont.. I also really need to get my new tanning membership.. It ran out last week and Ive been sooo busy I havent been able to get it.. its driving me nuts! haha.. esp now that I want to do this look!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

that chick is pretty!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

i used a few of her old faves in my 1st fotd! shes too pretty though, i couldnt even write her whole name out in my thread cuz i dont want 2 be compared to her!lol. 

the list on the 1st page is a good combo of shades though, any1 who buys them will love them


----------



## ~Maemi~ (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I agree the colours she uses are really good basics to have in your make-up collection anyway. You can't really go wrong with them, they would suit most if not all skin tones.

And for anyone who wants to buy the VS lipglosses she uses Melonrageous & Peach Buzz they have an off 2 for $12  or 5 for $20


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

what do u girls think shes wearing here?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its so glowy and pretty.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

id def say sunbasque on the cheeks


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Okay, her pictures motivate me to exercise even more.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_id def say sunbasque on the cheeks_

 

ummm i'd say sunbasque is not that gold, maybe layering some sprinsheen on it?

i think margin looks like that on my mexican friend, she's got similar colouring


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Maemi~* 

 
_Its funny cos my boyf says Jessie looks like Katie Price in some pics too. Im a fan of Katie's anyway!_

 
ye i think she looks a bit like katie in some pics, and even though katie has the most perfect eyecolour ever i think jessica is even more gorgeous as a whole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think katie spoilt herself with so much fakeness going on (boobs, too much makeup) but that belongs to another thread


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

apparently jessica wil be in playboy next year!  i hope so!
i remember seeing her on the Girls Next Door where they did the 'bunny search' for girls working at the Casino/club at the Palms
shes soo tiny! and she actually got picked but they didnt show


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

I love her style! She's so pretty.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

......


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

i think the gold shadow or pigment on her eyes was applied over sunbasque! i do that alot too. its an easy highlight double that matches n looks pretty!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 13, 2008)

i think i'm gonna email her makeup artist cos i NEED what she's wearing on her lips in that pic!

MySpace


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 13, 2008)

She is sooo gorgeous


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 23, 2008)

You know, aside from the really pinky lips that don't necessarily work for everyday, the shades she uses on her eyes/cheeks look great on a lot of sking tones.  Not to mention, they are some great staples... totally worth skipping over some of the LE's and spending money on the "regular" line for. 

That being said, this girl is effing gorgeous.  I want a tan now.. but I have to stick with my NW25 arse.


----------



## magia (Jul 25, 2008)

I really love her makeup. Kinda smokey brown eyes and pretty peach or pink lips. I do my eyes in a pretty same way, and use couple same colours as she does. Chocolate brown pigment is good for that kind of makeup too.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_i think i'm gonna email her makeup artist cos i NEED what she's wearing on her lips in that pic!

MySpace_

 
So I emailed her makeup artist about this look, in case anyone is interested I'll post her reply here, she seems very nice!


_I started of using Makeup Forever Face and Body #18 on her then 
I used Chanel Soul Bronzer cream on top. It's like a mouse cream bronzer in a jar.
Lashes I used #118 by Ardell_
_Blush Nars Orgasm and Laguna
Shu Uemura Set Powder in Clear
My school's lipstick I mixed with Chanel's lipgloss in Brilliance_

_If you can help spread my name out there I would appreciate it!
Valc!!!! Hope this helps_

_--
Thanks again for your attention._
_Sincerely,
Valerie JC_
_Makeup & Airbrush Artistry_


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks so much for that patricia!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 25, 2008)

it's ok becky, too bad i really wanted to know the lippie she used but it's her makeup school's brand


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 26, 2008)

i messaged val like you did Patricia just for some advice on makeup to wear to shoots and this is all the said:


_Hi Becky her coral lipstick is pink lemonade from mac. she also uses re defined deeper bronze f rom mac
i like using nars on her for blush and bronzer in orgasm and laguna. if you like ., I teack makeup as well. Step by step. eyelashes she uses is 118 ardell. hope i answered. Her lipsticks varies. I see her using alot of lipgloss_


----------



## florabundance (Jul 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i messaged val like you did Patricia just for some advice on makeup to wear to shoots and this is all the said:


Hi Becky her coral lipstick is pink lemonade from mac. she also uses re defined deeper bronze f rom mac
i like using nars on her for blush and bronzer in orgasm and laguna. if you like ., I teack makeup as well. Step by step. eyelashes she uses is 118 ardell. hope i answered. Her lipsticks varies. I see her using alot of lipgloss_

 
could anyone post a pic of her wearing pink lemonade, just to clarify?? i had no idea who she was, now i'm obsessed with her MU thanks to u guys lol


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont know which pictures Val was talking about because i simply mentioned i love jessicas makeup but i asked her for advice on makeup for photoshoots, im guessing she means the new beach shots


----------



## florabundance (Jul 30, 2008)

TOOOOO PRETTY, i want her entire outfit...particularly the jeans. but for now, what's she got on her face?


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_






TOOOOO PRETTY, i want her entire outfit...particularly the jeans. but for now, what's she got on her face?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

ValC did her makeup for this shoot, her myspace is
MySpace.com - Valc-Makeup - 25 - Female - Los Angeles, California - www.myspace.com/makeupartist

she has some 'behind the scene' pics from this shoot so maybe you could message her


----------



## Patricia (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_






TOOOOO PRETTY, i want her entire outfit...particularly the jeans. but for now, what's she got on her face?_

 
i emailed her about that exact look and this was her reply

_I started of using Makeup Forever Face and Body #18 on her then 
I used Chanel Soul Bronzer cream on top. It's like a mouse cream bronzer in a jar.
Lashes I used #118 by Ardell
Blush Nars Orgasm and Laguna
Shu Uemura Set Powder in Clear
My school's lipstick I mixed with Chanel's lipgloss in Brilliance_

_If you can help spread my name out there I would appreciate it!
Valc!!!! Hope this helps_

_--
Thanks again for your attention._
_Sincerely,
Valerie JC_
_Makeup & Airbrush Artistry_


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

have you guys saw her new pics at the playboy mansion? looks like she's gonna be a playmate!!!! lucky girl


----------



## florabundance (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_have you guys saw her new pics at the playboy mansion? looks like she's gonna be a playmate!!!! lucky girl_

 
i havent! show us lol


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

MySpace

holly discovered her on myspace!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 1, 2008)

......


----------



## Patricia (Aug 2, 2008)

i agree, i think she'd look even better if her hair was dark chocolate brown or something... right now she's too blonde


and she might be short but she's definitely the prettiest there


----------



## moonlit (Aug 3, 2008)

what does she use on her body?? can anyone suggest something for the body to get that brownish look??


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 3, 2008)

she goes tanning and is mexican so she's probably already naturally tanned without using the sunbed


----------



## Dani California (Aug 3, 2008)

Did someone say she uses sunbasque blush?  OMG, I so need that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just a lil worried with me being pale though, mind you I love springsheen.....sooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great pics and great make up by the way. Wow!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 3, 2008)

yeh she uses sunbasque and dollymix

i have sunbasque and it only looks good when i have a tan (naturally im NW20) but right now im about NW25 - 30


----------



## Patricia (Aug 3, 2008)

i'm not tanned and i think it looks ok on me, it's a peachy tan colour, i think it's nice on pale skin if you use a light hand


----------



## moonlit (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks for the reply


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 6, 2008)

Just using Laguna bronzer on cheekbones to contour and the Orgasm blush as a highlight would give you the above look - I tried it today and it's perfect !


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

she has just written in her blog and theres a lil bit about makeup



*Ok MAKE-UP that I use...Girls this if for you! I get daily messages about my lip gloss, foundation and bronzer...hmmm, I don't stick to one type of brand. I love Chanel, Make-Up Forever, Shu Uemura & Cinema Secrets & Mac. Although I use L'OREAL mascara VOLUMINOUS. It's the best, even the best makeup artists use it. I already have long thick lashes so it makes them stand out even more. Thanks Mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* LIPGLOSS- Mac, Victoria's Secret, L'oreal, Cinema Secrets (Pink Lemonade, Oyster Girl, Underage & Nymphette, Pink Karat & Morning Glory are sum of my faves from Mac)*
*BRONZER- Mac, Lorac & Nars*
*EYE SHADOW- I only really like MAC. *
*I love pink & peach color lip gloss. I HATE DARK LIP LINER AND TOO MUCH DARK EYE LINER...YUCKY! That reminds me of girls when I was in 8th grade trying to wear alot of make-up. I always think less is more. A pretty tan, lip gloss & mascara is always the way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_she goes tanning and is mexican so she's probably already naturally tanned without using the sunbed_

 

She's slightly tanned naturally about NC25-30.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_have you guys saw her new pics at the playboy mansion? looks like she's gonna be a playmate!!!! lucky girl_

 
Awesome!!  Congrats to her!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 17, 2008)

she's cute...but i'm looking at her myspace right now and i'm kind of confused...does hugh hefner just keep a bunch of young girls prancing around his mansion half naked all the time? it seems like living in the playboy mansion would suck. like it's an erotic dungeon or something. i don't really get playboy.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_she's cute...but i'm looking at her myspace right now and i'm kind of confused...does hugh hefner just keep a bunch of young girls prancing around his mansion half naked all the time? it seems like living in the playboy mansion would suck. like it's an erotic dungeon or something. i don't really get playboy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I beleive it's different to how it used to be.  He has 3 girlfriends (Holly is the  main one - i think he will spend the rest of his life with her) the other two are just like his extra on the sides lol
Girls dont really hang out at the mansion like years ago... it's mostly girls visiting like if they are having a test shoot.. or if Hef needs to meet them for themselves, theres lots and lots of girls getting spotted on myspace and theres lots of girls who photoshop their pics so they need to see if they really are the 'real deal' before going any further.  He does still have alot of parties but i dont think they are hardcore like they used to be (i read pam andersons book and it was quite disgusting the things she did at the mansion!)
For example;  the party on Jessicas profile is the midsummers nights dream party which is a yearly thing.  You can also see shes been to a restaurant with hef and the girls and also the blonde twins look like they may be going in the magazine too.  All the new girls hang out with them because they like to get to know them and their personality, on the show they mention a few times that if the girl is pretty but doesnt have a good personality, she isnt really playmate material. 

There is a playmate house which a few girls live in for a few month or a year... its usually the playmate of the year who also goes to the mansion alot because its part of the prize really.  

I dont think i would like to be his 'girlfriend' the thought of having sex with an old man and a wrinkly D*ck scares me!  I think Holly is the only one who loves him deeply, their relationship is serious and she even wants to marry him and have kids.

I dont think the other 2 will last long now, season 5 which is starting this year is the LAST season of their show and Kendra and Bridget are going to do their own things (not sure if this means they will still live at the mansion)
But Bridget is in her 30's and she does want to start a family, im guessing she will be leaving soon though because shes like 33-34?


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_He does still have alot of parties but i dont think they are hardcore like they used to be (i read pam andersons book and it was quite disgusting the things she did at the mansion!)_

 
According to some gossip here in the States, the Halloween party this year may be the last party Hef perosnally throws. Also, they say Holly is behind him calming down, and causing so many problems with the other girls -- mainly with Kendra.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

oh yeh i heard that rumour too about the last party but i was reading perez hilton and one of them actually confirmed it wasnt true.

I didnt think it would be either, because even when hef is gone.. his sons are gonna run the whole empire and keep it how it is (thats what they said in an interview anyway lol)

I also heard about the Kendra thing, she has denied it but i dont know.. apparently Kendra cheated on Hef last year or something, to be honest i can imagine her doing that, she just seems the type and obviously she isnt close to hef like holly is.

I think Bridget is the best, she just seems the most 'real' if you get me


----------



## kimmy (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_According to some gossip here in the States, the Halloween party this year may be the last party Hef perosnally throws. Also, they say Holly is behind him calming down, and causing so many problems with the other girls -- mainly with Kendra._

 
i heard that, too. i just never really got the playboy mansion thing and why it's such a sought after prize for people to go/stay there...it seems like it would be miserable to me. all those boys and men looking at you like a piece of meat.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_what do u girls think shes wearing here?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so glowy and pretty.







_

 
eyes = woodwinked + sumptuous olive?


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 29, 2008)

I posted in recs and should have posted here, OOPS ...

Didn't even connect that it was the same girl. So I see what shades she wears, but specifically in this pic what does it look like to you guys ?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## Norwaygirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I'd never heard of her before. She's so hot!


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 8, 2008)

because you know if you are like 27, that's like 60 in bunny years! LOL
*vague House Bunny reference*

Does any one else crack up at the name remembering grove-ely voice thing??!

sorry for the hijack!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone else hate kendra?....lol...This girl is very pretty, I love her nose..I just saw her playboy pix and she is def. one of the prettiest along with her friend 'hope'


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 9, 2008)

She is one of the most gorgeous women I've ever seen. I'm definitely motivated to apply some self tanner tonight.  I've been thinking I want to ditch the brighter blond for fall and I really like her hair!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 9, 2008)

I seriously have been spending money to get as tan as her which is pry soooo bad for my skin but.... GOD i love her makeup and her tan skin!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i heard that, too. i just never really got the playboy mansion thing and why it's such a sought after prize for people to go/stay there...it seems like it would be miserable to me. all those boys and men looking at you like a piece of meat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen.  The mansion really isn't that nice either.  Well, it's nice, relatively speaking, it's just not to the mythical proportions that people have built it up to.  It is just really dated.  BTW, parts of the grounds reek like a zoo from the animals.  Mmmmm, how chic and sexy.  lol

Kendra is annoying as all get out.  That laugh of hers makes me want to jump out of my own skin.  She just doesn't strike me as having any substance and I don't see her physical appeal, either.


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 10, 2008)

She's very pretty but I don't want to buy her makeup
I think that everyone can look beautiful in their own unique way
You don't need to look like that to be beautiful!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Amen. The mansion really isn't that nice either. Well, it's nice, relatively speaking, it's just not to the mythical proportions that people have built it up to. It is just really dated. BTW, parts of the grounds reek like a zoo from the animals. Mmmmm, how chic and sexy. lol

*Kendra is annoying as all get out. That laugh of hers makes me want to jump out of my own skin. She just doesn't strike me as having any substance and I don't see her physical appeal, either*._

 
_Thank god_ I am not the only one.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_She's very pretty but I don't want to buy her makeup
I think that everyone can look beautiful in their own unique way
You don't need to look like that to be beautiful!_

 
I agree...and one thing I might add...the color of one's skin is not what makes one beautiful.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I agree...and one thing I might add...the color of one's skin is not what makes one beautiful._

 
and neither is mac makeup but that doesnt stop everyone here from buying it..........


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 14, 2008)

Actually makeup _can_ make a person beautiful...and mac is cheaper than most brands(department store) Also, I'm pretty sure no one is buying mac because of jessica burciaga lol(she owns like what? one lipglass and a couple eyeshadows)...but whatever color you are isn't going to make you prettier, I wasn't trying to offend you! I'm sure your gorgeous, but you can tan as much as you want, and it's not going to make you look like jessica burciaga nor should you want to look like her, but buying the makeup she wears is perfectly harmless...(that's all I was trying to imply), Also, Becky mentioned she was mexican, so she probably doesn't tan too much. So unless your mexican or naturally dark, getting her skincolor is a little unrealistic(unless you like the orange look)...But anyway, I don't want to mess with becky's post. So I'm done!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..getting off now...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 14, 2008)

Makeup won't give you skin cancer, either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a much safer way to experiment with looks.


----------



## HOneY LuSt (Sep 15, 2008)

she'd be beautiful even if her skin was 6 shades lighter. she def doesn't need pounds of makeup to look good either. i wouldn't confuse just luckily having pretty facial features with thinking buying her shade of foundation + pink lipglass will make u magically look like that. all i'm trying to say is, don't spend $100's on her list of goodies just becuz u want to clone her look, if u just like the shades then thats fine, but i really feel bad for girls who spend so much time trying to look like someone else, when in reality u never will.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 15, 2008)

whoa whoa.. im not TRYING to look like someone... but I think that she looks beautiful tan and ive been tanning for like 5 years-- i didnt just "start" because of her- i love her makeup and the tanner it looks like the better the makeup colors she wears look.

And to be completely honest, some people DO look better tan just like some people look better pale.. my bone structure and what not makes me look washed out and gross when i dont have some kind of color to me... my entire family and most of my friends agree.... when i came back to work after having my son and i was tan-- (it was teh first time most of my coworkers had EVER seen me with a tan since i started working there when i was 4 months pregnant) i got MAD compliments on how good my skin tone looked and how much healthier i looked- and this was from a bunch of guys who spend the entire day talking about sports and getting paid for it...for a few days the guys i work with were telling me I should keep up the tan bcause i looked "so awesome".. which i do.. and it makes me feel good.. and we're all going to die of something.. I dont smoke, RARELY drink, and i dont do drugs- so who cares if i tan???? I think i look better, I feel better about myself, and if I feel better about myself then who careswhat everyone else thinks? not me!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Actually makeup can make a person beautiful...and mac is cheaper than most brands(department store) Also, I'm pretty sure no one is buying mac because of jessica burciaga lol(she owns like what? one lipglass and a couple eyeshadows)...but whatever color you are isn't going to make you prettier, I wasn't trying to offend you! I'm sure your gorgeous, but you can tan as much as you want, and it's not going to make you look like jessica burciaga nor should you want to look like her, but buying the makeup she wears is perfectly harmless...(that's all I was trying to imply), Also, Becky mentioned she was mexican, so she probably doesn't tan too much. So unless your mexican or naturally dark, getting her skincolor is a little unrealistic(unless you like the orange look)...But anyway, I don't want to mess with becky's post. So I'm done!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..getting off now..._

 

you didnt offend me sweetie- you're cool. I thought we were going the whole "beauty comes from within" route with that one so I was just making the point that if you're a beautiful person- you're a beautiful person with or without makeup.. or a tan.. haha  to each their own- thats how i look at it!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 15, 2008)

i honestly think a tan looks nicer on anybody... some people look good pale but i think being tanned looks prettier, i wear fake tan everyday now and you cant see my acne scars and i just look more healthier and toned.


----------



## HOneY LuSt (Sep 15, 2008)

i tan too (twice a month) to darken up my already medium skin. i just hate reading comments like ''she makes me feel bad about myself'' u know? i'm like ugghh i wish us girls didn't do that to each other.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOneY LuSt* 

 
_i tan too (twice a month) to darken up my already medium skin. i just hate reading comments like ''she makes me feel bad about myself'' u know? i'm like ugghh i wish us girls didn't do that to each other.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Totally agree- I just hope you didnt confuse my wanting to be tan with feeling bad about myself because of HER looks.. because that wasnt what i meant at all- I just love the way the colors look on her super tanned skin 

but i totally agree with you- its sad that girls feel like that.... it makes me want to do something encouraging but this whole world is just fillllled with women who unfortunatley feel badly about themselves :-(


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_whoa whoa.. im not TRYING to look like someone... but I think that she looks beautiful tan and ive been tanning for like 5 years-- i didnt just "start" because of her- i love her makeup and the tanner it looks like the better the makeup colors she wears look.

And to be completely honest, some people DO look better tan just like some people look better pale.. my bone structure and what not makes me look washed out and gross when i dont have some kind of color to me... my entire family and most of my friends agree.... when i came back to work after having my son and i was tan-- (it was teh first time most of my coworkers had EVER seen me with a tan since i started working there when i was 4 months pregnant) i got MAD compliments on how good my skin tone looked and how much healthier i looked- and this was from a bunch of guys who spend the entire day talking about sports and getting paid for it...for a few days the guys i work with were telling me I should keep up the tan bcause i looked "so awesome".. which i do.. and it makes me feel good.. and we're all going to die of something.. I dont smoke, RARELY drink, and i dont do drugs- so who cares if i tan???? I think i look better, I feel better about myself, and if I feel better about myself then who careswhat everyone else thinks? not me! _

 
It is your personal choice and, speaking for myself, I realize that you aren't trying to start anything.  I just think the ebb and flow of conversation has taken on another aspect of Jessica Burciaga's look, her tan.  

Again, I just want to reiterate that I realize it is your personal choice and you can choose to justify them according to your priorities (i.e. "..i got MAD compliments on how good my skin tone looked.. ", or "..the guys i work with were telling me I should keep up the tan bcause i looked "so awesome"..", or  "..and it makes me feel good.."), but the reality is that tanning can lead to cancer and death and it is an unnecessary risk.    

It really doesn't matter if you don't smoke, do drugs or rarely drink.  A risk is a risk.   Again, I am not judging your personal choices.  That is up to you to weigh that out.  I am just speaking to my personal feelings on the subject.

The reality is that tanning is skin's bad reaction to sunlight exposure.  That exposure can lead to cancer.  That can lead to dying.  Yes, we all do die someday, but why speed it up?  My personal feelings are that I'm in no hurry to die.  I would like to stick around and enjoy my life and my family.  I'm not saying you are, again, I'm just making a statement about my personal feelings.

Why not love the skin your in?  Why not use a self-tanner if you must have color?  Why not wear a helmet on a motorcycle?  Why not choose not to tan or smoke?  Every smart decision we make helps our longevity.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 16, 2008)

Hell, I'm half Mexican and I still have to have a tan or I don't look quite as healthy and glowy.  Sunless all the way tho!!

Anyway, I don't think wanting her tan or makeup should be confused with being unhappy with your own looks.  I got that tone in a few posts above and found it rather silly.  Just because someone wants to tan or use her makeup does not mean they do not want to look like themselves.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Hell, I'm half Mexican and I still have to have a tan or I don't look quite as healthy and glowy.  Sunless all the way tho!!

Anyway, I don't think wanting her tan or makeup should be confused with being unhappy with your own looks.  I got that tone in a few posts above and found it rather silly.  Just because someone wants to tan or use her makeup does not mean they do not want to look like themselves._

 
It does mean they don't want to look like themselves, as they are changing their appearance.  Just like with hair and makeup, but those don't kill you. 

As far as a tan looking "healthy and glowy", that is a huge oxymoron.  Tanning is not healthy, it is your skin's adverse reaction to UV exposure.

We have all been conditioned to think a tan is better.  "I'm half Mexican and I still *have *to have a tan...."  We used to be conditioned to think that smoking wasn't all that bad, either.  

Bottom line is that it is a dangerous thing to do.


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, a lot of people in the earlier posts were making comments how they felt bad about themselves looking at her photos, and that shouldn't be the case!

That's all I meant by it.  i think it's cool to see what different makeup color combos people come up with because some are artistically challenged (like myself lol), and I can learn a lot from it, but it makes me sad when people say it makes them "hate themselves" or whatever.

I like tanning but I think beauty has many different forms.  If someone likes to tan, I'm sure they know the risks and they can go right ahead.  there are many beautiful women without tans, i.e. natalie portman, keira knightly, scarlett johannsen etc, so it's not like to be beautiful is to be tan.  However, I understand why someone would want to do it, and it is a personal choice.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_It does mean they don't want to look like themselves, as they are changing their appearance.  Just like with hair and makeup, but those don't kill you. 

As far as a tan looking "healthy and glowy", that is a huge oxymoron.  Tanning is not healthy, it is your skin's adverse reaction to UV exposure.

We have all been conditioned to think a tan is better.  "I'm half Mexican and I still *have *to have a tan...."  We used to be conditioned to think that smoking wasn't all that bad, either.  

Bottom line is that it is a dangerous thing to do._

 
In my post, I said I use sunless tanner.  I also wear sunscreen everyday.  If anyone is still hitting the tanning bed, I suggest they learn to tan smarter.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_In my post, I said I use sunless tanner.  I also wear sunscreen everyday.  If anyone is still hitting the tanning bed, I suggest they learn to tan smarter._

 
I saw that.  I'm sorry if my post implied otherwise.  I was just speaking more towards the people's attitudes towards and understandings of tanning due to UV exposure.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't see any harm in seeing a beautiful girl and having an inspiration to try something that she wears. (e/s combos, whatever) Especially in JB's case, she wears mostly neutrals that would flatter most anyone. Beauty is all about how you feel, and it lies in the eye of the beholder. So if someone tries something that JB does and feels great doing it, so what? More power to them. I do not think it's healthy to see someone and want to BE them, but that's not at all how I see wanting a few recs on a look, hell, I see tons of look requests in the recs forum here, not just JB's. I admit to seeing her pics and getting the urge to break out the self tanner too, I love the look of a tan and if I can achieve it in a safe way then I see no harm in it. I think most people look great with the look of a little sun.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Sep 18, 2008)

OMFG SHE IS SO FREAKING GORGEOUS!! I hate her! lol


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 22, 2008)

We should all totally get back onto topic-- which isn't tanning   Thanks for everyone's opinions though!


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Sep 23, 2008)

ohmygoshh! she's totally gorg, i wish i looked like her


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_We should all totally get back onto topic-- which isn't tanning   Thanks for everyone's opinions though! _

 
Tanning is part of the "recommended" look, so it is on topic.


----------



## versace (Sep 27, 2008)

pink lemonade doesnt show that good on my lips,so i put a bit of myth underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think it looks similar like hers.or i tried a litlle bit of myth,a tiny bit of lovelorn and pink lemonade its nice combo


----------



## Mi$s.MOneyHOney (Sep 28, 2008)

I know she goes tanning but she probaly wears a lil self-tanner on top for photoshoots! I know alot of models do even if they have a ''natural'' tan. It gives u that sexy glow and it evens out ur skintone. Esp. if u use a bronzer with some gold shimmer in it.


----------



## isabellexmc (Sep 28, 2008)

she is beautiful!

im definatly going to purchase lovelorn... but from reading this i should be getting l'oreal grape soda lip gloss... but do they even sell this in england?

would someone be able to recomend a similar mac lipgloss or other that i will easily be able to get my hands on.. thanksss xxxx


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 28, 2008)

they dont sell loreal colour juice lipgloss in the UK


----------



## Patricia (Sep 29, 2008)

this is her new makeup blog, she posted it yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Ok MAKE-UP that I use...Girls this if for you or in some cases you guys too, lol! I get daily messages about my lip gloss, foundation and bronzer...hmmm, I don't stick to one type of brand. I love Chanel, Make-Up Forever, Shu Uemura, Cinema Secrets & Mac. Although I use L'OREAL mascara VOLUMINOUS. It's the best, even the best makeup artists use it. I already have long thick lashes so it makes them stand out even more. Thanks Mom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*Right now I'm using Mac SPF 15 Foundation & Make-up Forever. The powder i prefer is the 'Mineralize SPF Loose Powder Foundation' by Mac. I like it because there's 30 different minerals in the powder and I have sensitive skin and I WILL get a pimple if i wear the Studio Fix so i like that one better. It's not as cakey and heavy as the Studio Fix but still great coverage!*


* LIPGLOSS- Mac, Victoria's Secret, L'oreal & 'Hot lips' (buy at Cinema Secrets Store in 'Sorbet', my fave!) (Pink Lemonade, Oyster Girl, Underage, Nymphette, Pink Karat,  Morning Glory & Posh it Up are sum of my faves from Mac) (Pink Lemonade is my fave though, i wear it all the time). From Victoria's Secret...Grapesicle & Red Delicious, i love these because they taste yummy!*


*BRONZER- Mac, Lorac & Nars ('Refined Deeper Bronze' by Mac. 'Hot & Spicy' by Lorac*


*Blush- I love 'DollyMix' & 'PeachTwist'  by Mac*


*EYE SHADOW- I only really like MAC. some of my favorites are..WoodWinked, GoldMine, Bronze, Nylon, Swimming, Trax, Black Tied, AmberLights...but really all their colors are the best, you cant go wrong!*


*Perfume- I love Mark Jacobs, Dolce & Gabana 'Light Blue' Escada in 'Moon Sparkle' & 'Sunset Heat', Victoria's Secret 'Very Sexy'...I get the most Compliments on Sunset Heat. My Friend Sarah bought it for me and I've been wearing it ever since! I also just like Bath & Body Works body spray & Victoria Secret Bodyspray. I love Sweet Pea, Cucumber Melon, Love Spell & Strawberrys & Champagne, that one smells yummy.*


*I love pink & peach color lip gloss. I like to look sun- kissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I HATE DARK LIP LINER AND TOO MUCH DARK EYE LINER...I mean, if you're going for that TYPICAL CHOLA  look, that will look AMAZING on you! I totally recommend it! lol, sike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes i said sike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It just reminds me of girls when I was in 8th grade trying to wear alot of make-up. I always think less is more. A pretty tan, lip gloss & mascara is always the way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*Fake EyeLashes- I honestly don't wear them that often. If you talk to any guy, he will tell you that HE HATES THEM. I have never dated a guy that likes them, they will tolerate it because they love you, lol, but...  They hate them. Although if they look pretty natural and they just add a little volume thats ok, but in most cases I see girls wearing really bad ones, it looks like they have Spider Legs crawling out of their eyes..LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## trollydolly (Sep 29, 2008)

i bought pink lemonade l/g today and it is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_they dont sell loreal colour juice lipgloss in the UK_

 
Love, if you want me to pick some up and ship them to you I am more than happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"30 different minerals" - wrong, it has 77. All mineral make-up with mac has 77.

I just finished reading her blog and she came across to me as a bit bitchy and a know it all for her advice.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow this girl is hot!!  It definitely pays to have a ton of different ethnicity's in your DNA... 

I think a lot of the mac products she owns would be great for any skin color, its a must have for everyones basic everyday kit.   But i dont agree with the false eyelash thing, i dunno what type of eyelashes her or her friends are wearing to make themselves look like spiders lol, but false eyelashes are a girls best attachable friends xD


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 30, 2008)

the thing is.. she does wear false lashes
on photo shoots she does.. even her makeup artist val replied to my message saying she used ardel 118s on her!
i hate it when people lie


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 30, 2008)

^ well, not only that, but for example--when celebrities and quasi-celebs insist they are just "naturally skinny" and/or that they "seriously" can eat whatever they want and don't have a chef/personal trainer, etc. When they've obviously dropped a ton of weight and begin to look emaciated.LOL  **This is coming from a girl who is naturally skinny.  But I try to eat right in moderation (no chef LOL) and exercise often (again, no professional help)

love it.  They'll use the tools necessary to get the admiration and attention (be it false eyelashes, photoshop, cosmetic surg... what have you) then shun them and deny once they get there.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_the thing is.. she does wear false lashes
on photo shoots she does.. even her makeup artist val replied to my message saying she used ardel 118s on her!
i hate it when people lie_

 
no no! I dont think she lied, she admits to wearing false eyeslashes "but not that often" (maybe b/c she is forced to by makeup artists) but she still hates them


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 30, 2008)

*i do agree escada sunset heat is sooo hot. i love that perfume. *

*and u can't go wrong with peach + pink shades. she has a good list of MAC but it looks like all she did was copy her old blog and she took out + added a few shades? lol*


----------



## lipshock (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Coco Lust* 

 
_*i do agree escada sunset heat is sooo hot. i love that perfume. *

*and u can't go wrong with peach + pink shades. she has a good list of MAC but it looks like all she did was copy her old blog and she took out + added a few shades? lol*_

 
_
_



It looks that way.  Love the effort.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 30, 2008)

ok...is she serious about the fake eyelashes part? Like a lady judge once said, if a man is that uptight about something as frivious as hair or omg...eyelashes, you've got more problems than you think. How can a guy even tell if they're applied right...like...should I be worried about your orientation? lol Sorry that just made me mad.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 30, 2008)

^^Haha that bit got at me too, but I didn't want to say anything unless it was just me lol. I hate how some girls are of the mindset that everything they do must be in keeping with what some guy thinks they should do. If a guy is so superficial that he's going to get his nose out of joint by me wearing false eyelashes, then my advice to him would be "don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya"


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 1, 2008)

My boyfriend loves when I wear false lashes. He thinks they look sexy and glamorous.  In fact, I have them on in my avatar and I think they look fine.  Oh well, to each their own.  Some of us aren't blessed with amazing lashes.


----------



## LoveMU (Oct 1, 2008)

Hahaha, I love how she also says not to wear eyeliner and she clearly has eyeliner on!

I agree with tiramisu, some people use things to enhance their look and then totally deny it and act like they are "natrually" that way.  I probably have done it too, but it's not cool!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 1, 2008)

She does come off bitchy and a know it all. I mean, she looks great but for God's sake- I do too a lot of the time but you dont see me telling people that they can or cant do something (ie the false eyelashes, the eyeliner.. sorry but i flipping LOVE eyeliner AND false eyelashes..... whatev)


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 1, 2008)

alot of guys i know love false lashes too! i wear them for work and all the guys i work with are like 'aww here comes becky fluttering her lashes' and stuff like that lol, my ex bf liked them too
and if i was with a guy who didnt like them.. they can go f*ck themselves!  i can wear whatever the hell i want


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shoegal27* 

 
_This look is similar to what I wear, just toned down a bit on the weekdays due to work.. it always get in the way.. lol.. anyhow this is how I recreate it:
all MAC products:
PP painterly or UDPP
rice paper on lids
Swiss chocolate on crease blend
Antiqued and Bronze on outer corner blend into swiss chocolate 
Embark on outer corner blend into all 3
Line lashes with black..
loads of mascara.._

 
this sounds beautiful. im trying it in the morning!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_....* I HATE DARK LIP LINER AND TOO MUCH DARK EYE LINER...I mean, if you're going for that TYPICAL CHOLA  look, that will look AMAZING on you! I totally recommend it! lol, sike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes i said sike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*....._

 
This just sounds like immature, high school name-calling.  _How _old is she?


----------



## Patricia (Oct 2, 2008)

25 i think


----------



## florabundance (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_This just sounds like immature, high school name-calling._

 






and it also sounds stupid.
she is a gorgeous girl though.


----------



## rachybloom (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_this is her new makeup blog, she posted it yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Perfume- I love Mark Jacobs,   *

[/b]_

 
sorry, but as a huge fan of Marc (but come on, who in the fashion industry isn't OBSESSED with Marc?), that's a bit insulting that she can't even spell his name right.

she's pretty and all but she won't look hot in ten years.. like most girls in our generation, she'll look like the leathery old lady who lives next door to Cameron Diaz in _There's Something About Mary_

http://images.teamsugar.com/files/up...something1.jpg

I do like how Pink Lemonade looks on her, though. I'll probably start using it more often now.


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

if u think the blog sounds dumb, read her ''about me'' on her website \Jessica Burciaga Official Website. she sounds like shes 15.

if u click on store she has sold worn lingerie for sooo much more then u know it cost too.she also has a wishlist for people to buy and send her stuff! lol i could never live like that. i'd feel so slutty(sorry i know shes pretty but c'mon!). shes living the easy life 4 sure.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Coco Lust* 

 
_ 
if u click on store she has sold worn lingerie for sooo much more then u know it cost too._

 
I'm sorry....WHAT?????
WORN lingerie???
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
that's not sexy..that's just nasty.
who would be like "oh yeah a piece of clothing that's been up someone's ass...definitely a must have"


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

well it says drycleaned i guess! but u know thats not what the pervs buying it are thinking about.whats the difference.


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 2, 2008)

Lets not turn this thread into bashing her.  I was thinking about it last night and a lot of times people don't realize how they come off when writing on the internet ya know?  And for real, Holly Madison hand picked her from MySpace to be a Playboy centerfold.  No wonder she sounds a teensy bit full of herself.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_the thing is.. she does wear false lashes
on photo shoots she does.. even her makeup artist val replied to my message saying she used ardel 118s on her!
i hate it when people lie_

 
Agree!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 5, 2008)

wow, she is gorgeous!


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I like those pics but she is soooooo not the kind of person we should be aspiring to be anything like, whether it be mentally or facially.


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_i didnt know they made people that pretty_

 
Plastic surgeons, make up artists and photo editors make people like that.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: what makeup is she wearing?*

.....


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 15, 2008)

she hasnt had any surgery
and she doesnt need it either
but yeh its makeup!  and i just love her signature look


----------



## nunu (Oct 15, 2008)

She's gorgeous and i'm sure the OP wanted recc's on the look so that she can achieve/copy the look. 
Whenever we see a look that we like we want to achieve that look it doesn't mean that we want to look like her, it's impossible because we all have different features


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_sorry, but as a huge fan of Marc (but come on, who in the fashion industry isn't OBSESSED with Marc?), that's a bit insulting that she can't even spell his name right._

 
read my mind...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 16, 2008)

**sorry had 2 delete**


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 16, 2008)

she looks worked in that pic


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 16, 2008)

......


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaturdayStevens* 

 
_she looks worked in that pic_

 
oh sh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_eeeh? If anyone has actual recs instead of criticisms, that would be a big help._

 
Pink Poodle


----------



## aimee (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_alot of guys i know love false lashes too! i wear them for work and all the guys i work with are like 'aww here comes becky fluttering her lashes' and stuff like that lol, my ex bf liked them too
and if i was with a guy who didnt like them.. they can go f*ck themselves! i can wear whatever the hell i want_

 
hell yes i wear falsies i dont care about any guy liking it or not ive only gotten compliments though....same with fake hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Coco Lust* 

 
_if u think the blog sounds dumb, read her ''about me'' on her website \Jessica Burciaga Official Website. she sounds like shes 15.

if u click on store she has sold worn lingerie for sooo much more then u know it cost too.she also has a wishlist for people to buy and send her stuff! lol i could never live like that. i'd feel so slutty(sorry i know shes pretty but c'mon!). shes living the easy life 4 sure._

 
selling worn lingerie ---> gross
asking for gifts ----> cheap (brea benett that porn chick did that on myspace too) i think thats stupid

other than that yea shes gorgeous valc is a good make up artist but to be honest i prefer to look at the FOTD's here than at jessicas make up


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 16, 2008)

wow.

she is GORGEOUS- trust me.. I mean- GORGEOUS... 

but whoever posted the link to her page- her about me...

did anyone proof-read that for her? there were so many times that i had to go back and say "wait.. what.. hang on-- where's the punctuation?? is this sentance really 5 lines long with no break???" or "Wait a second- is that the right form of "who's/where/hear/theyre/meet/to/etc."

i mean GORGEOUS girl- and im sure however she wanted it wrote it was-- but..... wow

then again i dont have the BEST punctuation/grammar skills either.


----------



## Patricia (Oct 19, 2008)

yup, mac's pink poodle looks just like that... oh but it's not a drugstore brand sorry


----------



## Patricia (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_then again i dont have the BEST punctuation/grammar skills either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you SO much for commenting on this, i thought i was the only one that noticed... well, we all make mistakes sometimes, personally i'm a grammar nazi but i understand not everyone is like me...

BUT considering this is her official website she could have made a bit more of an effort, if she couldn't be bothered correcting it she could have got someone to do it for herself...

dunno, just my 2 cents


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^yeah, i mean its different to have something like that on your myspace- whatever... but its a PRO website.. I think *that* is what bothers me.

Shes still friggin gorgeous. Damn her. haha


----------



## barbie.doll (Oct 29, 2008)

I love jessica burciaga. she's so pretty.


----------



## macosophy (Nov 10, 2008)

jessica is such a sex bomb. i think i've got a major crush on her.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG Jessica Burciaga!! I am so flippin' jealous of that girl. She is so gorgeous, I'd do whatever to look like her. She is one of the few people who can pull off looking gorgeous with a little makeup or a lot of makeup. 

*sigh* it's not fair how pretty she is. Blegh.


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish sunbasque looked that sexy on me...I don't think it shows up on me *sigh*


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 15, 2008)

I just ordered sunbasque and im wondering how it will look on me....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 15, 2008)

was that her on GND when they were looking for the 55th anniversay playmate?


----------



## panther27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_was that her on GND when they were looking for the 55th anniversay playmate?_

 
Yup,it sure was!


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_RRoyoW23FVA/SH.../323543151.jpg






 recc's please! especially the lips


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 16, 2008)

^link doesnt work, babe.


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_^link doesnt work, babe._

 
oh shoot!

thanks for telling me. Let's hope this one works 

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_RRoyoW23FVA/SH.../323543151.jpg

Zoom in


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 28, 2008)

whoops

accidental post.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 19, 2009)

Nunu: The link still doesn't work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone give me some recs. on what she may be using in these three photos? I know she uses a lot of MAC products.

#1:





#2:





#3:


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 20, 2009)

.....


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 20, 2009)

Lol, I agree. They upped the contrast a bit much and it looks as if they did some smudging or something. 

Thank you for your help! I'll check post 107. 

Does MAC still carry Scanty L/S?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I heard she's a playmate of the month for Feb or March.  She is on the Playboy channel fairly frequently now.  I think she photographs much better than she presents herself IRL.


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Nunu: The link still doesn't work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 
Aww, it used to work, now it doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try tp post a picture.

I wish i was as petite as she is..


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## moonlit (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Nunu: The link still doesn't work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





#2:




_

 

can someone PLEASE tell me what she might be wearing on her cheeks?


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

^Maybe sunbasque blush OR it could be the orgasm/laguna duo.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I think I heard she's a playmate of the month for Feb or March. She is on the Playboy channel fairly frequently now. I think she photographs much better than she presents herself IRL._

 
Yes, she was Miss February! 





Nunu, here's what I think about the first photo you posted:
- Sunbasque or Peachtwist on the cheeks.
- _Maybe _pink lemonade? It is a bit pinker though... but IDK. Could be? Maybe it photographs differently.

I don't know about the e/s... lol. Most likely an e/s by MAC.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 27, 2009)

MySpace.com - Playboy's Miss February Jessica Burciaga Good Times w/ my Besties 
	

 - Photo 10 of 51

this looks definitely like one of MAC's holiday palettes, but which one???


----------



## moonlit (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Maybe sunbasque blush OR it could be the orgasm/laguna duo._

 

I need to get sunbasque and the nars duo ..thanks nunu!


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_MySpace.com - Playboy's Miss February Jessica Burciaga Good Times w/ my Besties 
	

 - Photo 10 of 51

this looks definitely like one of MAC's holiday palettes, but which one???_

 
Looks like the cool eyeshadow palette from red she said.

I spy a MAC lippie too!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 3, 2009)

shes so cute she makes me wanna be a brunette! haha


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 7, 2009)

Does anyone know any MAC lipsticks that are in the same shade range as scanty and loverlorn?? I can't get hold of scanty and my local counter has sold out of lovelorn


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone? 
Also I have started wearing some of the colours she does everyday and I am loving the look! I am in love with her makeup!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 12, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## clubenvy. (Mar 15, 2009)

what could her brow bone highlight be here ? she listed that she uses nylon & honesty.. could that be it ? would gleam give me that shine ? or..? thanks so much <3


----------



## rachybloom (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_





what could her brow bone highlight be here ? she listed that she uses nylon & honesty.. could that be it ? would gleam give me that shine ? or..? thanks so much <3_

 
looks like Vanilla pigment to me? HTH


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Does anyone know any MAC lipsticks that are in the same shade range as scanty and loverlorn?? I can't get hold of scanty and my local counter has sold out of lovelorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey Angel, snob, speed dial, pink plaid are all very close on colour!!!


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ I love her lip colour in the car picture, I'm guessing it's Pink Poodle?


----------



## barbie.doll (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_





what could her brow bone highlight be here ? she listed that she uses nylon & honesty.. could that be it ? would gleam give me that shine ? or..? thanks so much <3_

 
Looks like Nylon to me. Maybe even Honey Lust e/s?


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 20, 2009)

^looks _exactly_ like amberlights....plus that's one of her favorites.


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_^^ I love her lip colour in the car picture, I'm guessing it's Pink Poodle?_

 
She wrote that it was grape soda by loreal


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 22, 2009)

^ thanks.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

This pic reminds me of a look I do alot!

Amberlights allover lid, Romp thru the crease, and Nylon to highlight
Line eyes with ur fave brown pencil and smudge!I also then blend some more Romp across the lower lashline to help set my pencil + it adds a pretty sparkle!
Sunbasque Blush
Scanty lipstick topped with L'Oreal Grape Soda (I own this and it gives that very sheer purpley tint u see over alot of her pink lips she does)


----------



## barbie.doll (Mar 28, 2009)

I love this natural look she's got going on in this photo!





Any recommendations for her bronzer or any other suggestions? What do you girls think of this look?


----------



## Pythia (Mar 31, 2009)

Does she have extensions in her hair? I'd love to know how she styles her hair, it always looks amazing, so much volume.


----------



## barbie.doll (Mar 31, 2009)

Pythia: Yes, I believe she uses extensions. She had cut her hair short last year I think and I don't think it could've grown that much longer in a year.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_I love this natural look she's got going on in this photo!





Any recommendations for her bronzer or any other suggestions? What do you girls think of this look?_

 

''I also wear CHANEL bronzer in "Irre'elle Soleil" also I really do love MAC bronzer in Refined Deeper Bronze" -from page 1 of this thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's a pretty look. Her cheeks look like Sunbasque again and for the eyes try Soft Brown. It's the perfect natural shadow for warm medium skin. Use a dark brown mascara for that softly full look. Fill ur bows and wear a natural lip balm to keep ur lips lush looking.


----------



## barbie.doll (Apr 2, 2009)

^ Thank you Mizz Coppertone! xx
I love that look. It's so beautiful and natural.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2009)

angel.  I have all three and angel is pretty close to colors.


----------



## marikat (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Does anyone know any MAC lipsticks that are in the same shade range as scanty and loverlorn?? I can't get hold of scanty and my local counter has sold out of lovelorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try chatterbox, it settles into a slightly darker lovelorn like color but warmer toned.


----------



## barbie.doll (Oct 7, 2010)

Let me revive this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this look on her! I've noticed she's been wearing a lot more natural make-up looks, which I like! And on another note -- her body is amazing!


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 7, 2010)

i love the fact that her brown shadows always make her brown eyes pop...i have yet to find anyone/fotds that use browns like hers.  i'm not quite sure what it is that she does differently?


----------



## miss_supra (Oct 21, 2010)

mena22787 said:


> i love the fact that her brown shadows always make her brown eyes pop...i have yet to find anyone/fotds that use browns like hers. i'm not quite sure what it is that she does differently?



 	Same here! I have tried duplicating the look with no luck.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 25, 2012)

Just thought I'd refresh with a makeup tutorial featuring Jess herself! 

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2w4Na69Gws


----------



## charlenedu66 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello the girls you can help me please to know which make-up she(it) uses on these photos please


----------



## barbie.doll (May 13, 2013)

Another make-up tutorial featuring her make-up artist Etienne Ortega (also a hair God!)
http://youtu.be/1ugzW9PWeAo


----------



## glam8babe (May 23, 2013)

barbie.doll said:


> Another make-up tutorial featuring her make-up artist Etienne Ortega (also a hair God!)
> http://youtu.be/1ugzW9PWeAo


  	thanks for sharing  x


----------

